# Thank you Chris and other forum members



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Without getting too sentimental, I would like to thank Chris Hustad and the main forum contributors for all the information and help with hunting the prairie pothole region.

I have been researching quite a bit (mainly this site) on how to successfully transform my hunting party from roost busters to admirable transition slough and field hunters.

This goal was recently accomplished on our annual trip, last weekend. Our extensive scouting and proper techniques resulted in us shooting 20 greenheads two of our four mornings by 9:30 (party of four).
MOST IMPORTANTLY to me, my father was able to experience the best mallard shoots of his life.

This is obviously not a boast to impress anyone, as I am sure this is commonplace amongst you guys. I simply want to illustrate the effectiveness of scouting and hunting the ways that the knowledgeable hunters on this forum are constantly attempting to express.

*I can't express enough gratitude towards all the positive contributors to this site. You made our trip much, much more enjoyable.*

The only negative aspect for me is the slightly depressing realization of the fact that it will be a year before I get to experience mallards dive bombing us in the field.

P.S. Best layout blind for your dollar is??


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gland you had a good time. Nothin like wings locked feet down!!!!

IMO best blind is a Finisher!

Bob


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

X-landr - very low profile. Easy to hide. Nice features.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I have Finishers and love them except they're a little tight for me (6'5" 250). Get field Khaki and save 50 bucks.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

We use Final Approach Pro Guide Eliminators, love em to death. If you don't mind packing stubble in them, they work great. Only down fall I have seen to blinds is that they suck when its raining, I guess the feature of having a bath tub in your blind isn't an option when its raining out, lol. Other then that I love the Fianl Approach blind series. We use them religiously, lol. Just don't plan on carrying them into the field, as they are a bit heavier.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Joe,

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip. Like you said, with a little research there is plenty to learn here.

There is no such thing as the perfect blind for everyone. I've sat or hunted out of pretty much every one except for the new Air Controller Blind from FA.

Here are the questions I ask whenever somebody asks me:

1) How tall/big are you?

2) Do you hunt with a dog in the blind?

3) Is portability an issue? ( will you ever have to carry your blind in )

4) And how are you transporting your blind? (some aren't very compact)

5) What types of terrain do you hunt in mostly?

6) How many times a year do you hunt?

7) What is your price range?

If you don't want to answer publically, send me a pm with those answers and I'll give you my honest opinion.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Finisher IMO. $229 for MOSG at home of economy, cant go wrong.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris

1. 6' 1" 225#

2. I would really like to be able to take my dog with, but it is not a necessity.

3. I will probably be carrying my blind in occasionally, whenever we can't use atv's or a truck.

4. A compact blind would be great because we usually take week long trips, and since we take the minimum amount of vehicles, our loads can be pretty big.

5. I would be using the blind mostly for dry fields.

6. Usually get out about 15 times a year. However, I would rarely be using it at home as field hunting is not really an option, and we only get to Nodak twice a year.

7. Price isn't too much of a concern, as this is something I would hope to use the rest of my life. Although everyone likes to pay less if that doesn't equate with a lower quality product.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 blinds I'd stay away from due to my experience is the Xlander and the Power Hunter.

The Xlander has flaps that lay on you, and you're really limited in space or the ability to call (not much room around the "calling area"). And turning around is really hard without the flaps opening up. But for it's credit, it's the lowest profile blind around and that's nice on sunny days.

The Power Hunter has a lid that comes over you. This means instead of pulling up to shoot, you have to flip up a lid first.....then shoot. It may only add another half a second or so in terms of time to shoot but it may mean the difference from broadside shots and flaring shots. And if you ever hunt in snow the holes plug up quick.

If you want your dog in the blind, then you'll have to look at the larger blinds that have the zipper on the bottom. Any FA Eliminator brand or the Gooseview Destroyer. I can't say I know of anyone who uses an Avery blind with their dogs due to room. The Eliminators have the most room of them all. However, the Eliminators take up the most room for travel and are a pain to carry in the field if you ever need be. So if you really want your dog in the blind, the Gooseview Destroyer is probably the best (and travels nice).

If the dog isn't an issue, then given your week long trips I would really look into a blind being compact. Then you're looking into the Avery Finisher, Migrator or the Gooseview Xterminator. I personally use the Xterminator and are happy with it.

This is my :2cents:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want a blind that sets up very easily, well constructed, not have to worry about cheap hardware, got the flaggin ports, flag sleeve, no cotter pins, and compact enough when folded it will fit in a ford focus?? Avery products are the way to go.. In my opinion you cant beat the Finisher blind.

two pennies :thumb:


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The X-lander is not a blind everyone can fit in, if you can, they hide really well.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the input fellas.

One last question-

Better universal camo pattern for Nodak, the DU Series/Advantage® MAX-4 HD™ or Mossy Oak® Shadow Grass®.

Its seems like both of them would get the job done, but which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

After you mud them up and get the stubble strapped in you dont see the camo anyway, but i'd go with shadow grass, even though they both have their advantages.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> The X-lander is not a blind everyone can fit in, if you can, they hide really well.


So true...... I have 2 buddies,both over 250 lbs., and they hunt out of the Sports Utility and find them to be little small as well.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Maverick in a natural-gear x-lander is an absolute sniper.


----------

